# Petawawa Clothing Stores - Contact Information?



## Old IG (27 May 2015)

Damned if I can find any contact info for the Pet Clothing stores anywhere on the DWAN.  Can anyone help me with a basic contact name/phone number, an e-mail address and days/times of opening for those guys.  I have to come up from Ottawa to try to get hold of some kit that they don't hold here.  Hopefully they're not like the stores here in that you can never get hold of them on the dog, and they take weeks to answer e-mails.  Thanks in anticipation.  Paul


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2015)

Old IG said:
			
		

> Damned if I can find any contact info for the Pet Clothing stores anywhere on the DWAN.



May be here,

Petawawa Thread- Merged  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/40540.0


----------



## Old IG (27 May 2015)

Thanks.  Checked, but nothing there.  I may have missed something, but it seems to be all about the state of the garrison PMQs.  Paul


----------



## Sig_Des (27 May 2015)

you can always call the base Operator if you can't find anything. When I was trying to find their timings, I couldn't find anything on DWAN or in the Base Standing Orders.

Petawawa clothing stores:

613-687-5511 Ext. 6280

Clothing stores open Mon-Thu 0900-1500

Tailor Shop is Wed & Thurs, 0900-1200, 1300-1500


----------



## Pusser (27 May 2015)

Old IG said:
			
		

> Damned if I can find any contact info for the Pet Clothing stores anywhere on the DWAN.  Can anyone help me with a basic contact name/phone number, an e-mail address and days/times of opening for those guys.  I have to come up from Ottawa to try to get hold of some kit that they don't hold here.  Hopefully they're not like the stores here in that you can never get hold of them on the dog, and they take weeks to answer e-mails.  Thanks in anticipation.  Paul



This sounds odd.  If Ottawa is your supporting unit and you need something they don't have.  Then Ottawa Clothing Stores should be making arrangements for the item(s) to be sent from Pet.  You shouldn't need to go there yourself.


----------



## DigitalCurrents (24 Jul 2019)

I realize this response is 4 years late... but in the army that's pretty good.

Within DWAN, their email is +2 Svc Bn Clothing Stores@2 Svc Bn@Petawawa
Outside DWAN it's 2SvcClothingStores@Forces.gc.ca

Their number is (613) 687-5511 x6280

Mon, Wed, Thurs 0900-1500
Closed Fri
Tues by Appt


----------



## dimsum (24 Jul 2019)

To be fair, that person is probably still waiting for their kit  :rofl:


----------

